# Fur turning green, what to do?



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

First, how much chlorine are putting in the water? Are you using the large pool or a smaller tank for hydrotherapy? There isn't a need to for chlorine in the tank as it should be cleaned and new water used for each dog. Since they won't change out the water in a large pool, I can see them using chlorine in the water, but maybe they are using too much? I would nicely ask about it.

Turning green is usually a result of the chlorine causing the mineral deposits in the water to oxidize (think old copper bowls). 

Use a clarifying shampoo (get it at beauty supply store) after hydrotherapy, then follow with a dog shampoo. Another alternative is to use a mix of half water and half vinegar to clean the coat before shampooing as usual.


----------



## Dani&Marlow (Apr 2, 2012)

It's a large pool and they're definitely using chlorine. I will ask about the levels though and try to schedule her appointments around treatments. I'll try the vinegar and water combo, that's a great suggestion! Her skin is a little sensitive to shampoos but the vinegar might be gentle enough if thoroughly rinsed.

Thanks!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Yes it's definitely the chlorine, and if enough is remaining in her fur to turn the color, then probably there is some remaining on her skin, too. The vinegar mixture is a great way to go. You could bring a water bottle filled with the mixture and pour it over your dog when she gets out of the pool, before toweling her off. A couple other things I've done with my (very blond) daughter's hair (it turns green too):

Have her get her whole head of hair completely wet with fresh water before going into the pool (it takes the chlorinated water a while to displace the fresh that is already in the hair shaft);
Squeeze lemon or lime juice on the ends of the hair shaft where the green seems to show up, let it sit for a few minutes (length of the shower), and then shampoo out. (The lemon might be kind of strong if it got to your dog's skin, so just do the ends.)

Good luck!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

I was a Lifeguard as a teen and the Green Hair was always a problem until another instructor told me about the Vinegar & water solution, but she suggested (since my hair was already pretty green) to wet my hair first then apply a weak solution to my hair so it could be already working. After a lesson, then I applied a bit stronger solution, let it set for a few minutes, rinse, then regular shampoo. It worked a bit each time and soon I had my blonde hair back. Vinegar is mild so don't see how it could hurt on Marlow.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Would white distilled vinegar be the right vinegar to use?


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm a brunette so never had the problem but when I was a swimmer a lot of the girls with blond hair ended up various shades of green. They had good luck with a shampoo called ultraswim. Not sure if it is dog-safe, but maybe worth looking into if the vinegar doesn't work


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Yes, just plain clear distilled white vinegar. I used about 1/4 cup to a gallon before classes and rinsed after class with 1/2 cu to a gallon and let it set for a while then shampooed. The vinegar makes your hair so soft!


----------

